# A bow saw project



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

*To Build a Bow Saw*

Before I can chronicle more of Moby Plank, which I'm itching to do, I need to get the mesquite legs and stretchers made. In order for me to complete the legs, which will be carved out of 5×5x 36 blocks of mesquite, I need a band saw much bigger than the little hobbiest one I have. I can't afford a band saw until the project is completed, and I get paid. Hence a conundrum. 
After pondering possible possible solutions, and my wife objecting to me selling the kids, I struck upon a Galoot-ish solution that delighted me; to Build a Bow Saw (with apologies to Jack London.) Having a good supply of walnut on hand, and not liking the brittleness of mesquite, layout and sawing began last weekend. I began by using my baby band saw to cut out the arms, and sanded them on a sanding drum chucked in my drill press. 


The next task was to chop the mortises to accept the tenons on either end of the cross beam. I had cleverly taken the time to taper the arms, which really means I succumbed to the siren call of my No.-4. Note: if you decide to build one of these, chop the mortise first and then taper the arms. Much easier. This is the mortise layout, a little hard to see:









I decided to "go Galoot," no power tools, so I got out my Millers Falls brace and Irwin bits. a 1/4" mortise was required, and I'm a sneak-up-on-it kind of guy, but my smallest bit was 1/4". That will carry implications you will see later. Note the high-tech depth gauge:










Here's another thing I thought of after the fact. If you are going to bore the mortise like I did, it might be a good idea to score the centerline with a utility knife in order to get a substantial groove. My bits wandered, and that meant that my mortises were not precisely 1/4" wide. The shoulders of the tenons will cover them and let no one be the wiser, but they weren't clean like I like them to be. This is the bored tenon (which you might be too, by now…)









Grabbing my crispy Sorby chisel, and a couple of no-so-bad Marples, the mortises cleaned up to a usable level.









The next step was to cut the tenons on the crosspiece. I've tried fitting mortises to tenons and tenons to mortises. I'm definitely a "fit the tenon to the mortises" kind of guy. Trial by error. After laying out the tenons using a marking gauge, I made the decision to cut the shoulders of the tenon first. I did this because it seems to promote more consistency from one side of the stock to the other. For me, taking up my awesome Independence Tool carcass saw is better therapy than the best psychiatrist. After cutting the shoulders, cutting the faces of the tenon was very easy using my Independence Tool (yes, I'm gloating) tenon saw. The tenons came out remarkably straight and true, and needed only minor paring (I was sneaking up again) before they indexed snugly into the mortises. Here is a finished tenon:









The fruits of the afternoon's labor (I can't figure out how to make the whole picture fit, Sorry!!):



The next step is to plane, scrape, and sand my way to smoothness, bore holes in the arms for handles, prepare the "Spanish Windlass" and get a saw blade. Any suggestions on the last would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *To Build a Bow Saw*
> 
> Before I can chronicle more of Moby Plank, which I'm itching to do, I need to get the mesquite legs and stretchers made. In order for me to complete the legs, which will be carved out of 5×5x 36 blocks of mesquite, I need a band saw much bigger than the little hobbiest one I have. I can't afford a band saw until the project is completed, and I get paid. Hence a conundrum.
> After pondering possible possible solutions, and my wife objecting to me selling the kids, I struck upon a Galoot-ish solution that delighted me; to Build a Bow Saw (with apologies to Jack London.) Having a good supply of walnut on hand, and not liking the brittleness of mesquite, layout and sawing began last weekend. I began by using my baby band saw to cut out the arms, and sanded them on a sanding drum chucked in my drill press.
> ...


Hey Tex - that looks like it's going to be a real fine saw. I think it would have taken me much longer than an afternoon though.

What exactly was the wife's objection to selling those kids for tools? Geez….


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *To Build a Bow Saw*
> 
> Before I can chronicle more of Moby Plank, which I'm itching to do, I need to get the mesquite legs and stretchers made. In order for me to complete the legs, which will be carved out of 5×5x 36 blocks of mesquite, I need a band saw much bigger than the little hobbiest one I have. I can't afford a band saw until the project is completed, and I get paid. Hence a conundrum.
> After pondering possible possible solutions, and my wife objecting to me selling the kids, I struck upon a Galoot-ish solution that delighted me; to Build a Bow Saw (with apologies to Jack London.) Having a good supply of walnut on hand, and not liking the brittleness of mesquite, layout and sawing began last weekend. I began by using my baby band saw to cut out the arms, and sanded them on a sanding drum chucked in my drill press.
> ...


Very nice! I plan on making one of these sometime soonish, since I have no real resawing option outside of my ryoba.


----------



## Quixote (Jun 9, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *To Build a Bow Saw*
> 
> Before I can chronicle more of Moby Plank, which I'm itching to do, I need to get the mesquite legs and stretchers made. In order for me to complete the legs, which will be carved out of 5×5x 36 blocks of mesquite, I need a band saw much bigger than the little hobbiest one I have. I can't afford a band saw until the project is completed, and I get paid. Hence a conundrum.
> After pondering possible possible solutions, and my wife objecting to me selling the kids, I struck upon a Galoot-ish solution that delighted me; to Build a Bow Saw (with apologies to Jack London.) Having a good supply of walnut on hand, and not liking the brittleness of mesquite, layout and sawing began last weekend. I began by using my baby band saw to cut out the arms, and sanded them on a sanding drum chucked in my drill press.
> ...


I'm liking that high tech deth guage.

The possibilities are endless.

Q


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *To Build a Bow Saw*
> 
> Before I can chronicle more of Moby Plank, which I'm itching to do, I need to get the mesquite legs and stretchers made. In order for me to complete the legs, which will be carved out of 5×5x 36 blocks of mesquite, I need a band saw much bigger than the little hobbiest one I have. I can't afford a band saw until the project is completed, and I get paid. Hence a conundrum.
> After pondering possible possible solutions, and my wife objecting to me selling the kids, I struck upon a Galoot-ish solution that delighted me; to Build a Bow Saw (with apologies to Jack London.) Having a good supply of walnut on hand, and not liking the brittleness of mesquite, layout and sawing began last weekend. I began by using my baby band saw to cut out the arms, and sanded them on a sanding drum chucked in my drill press.
> ...


Thanks for Chronicling. Can't wait to see it finished.

What are the dimensions? Tools for Working Wood has a 12" Coping saw Blade. they have a little writeup on Bow Saws Here
and you can find the blades here

Jack would be proud.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *To Build a Bow Saw*
> 
> Before I can chronicle more of Moby Plank, which I'm itching to do, I need to get the mesquite legs and stretchers made. In order for me to complete the legs, which will be carved out of 5×5x 36 blocks of mesquite, I need a band saw much bigger than the little hobbiest one I have. I can't afford a band saw until the project is completed, and I get paid. Hence a conundrum.
> After pondering possible possible solutions, and my wife objecting to me selling the kids, I struck upon a Galoot-ish solution that delighted me; to Build a Bow Saw (with apologies to Jack London.) Having a good supply of walnut on hand, and not liking the brittleness of mesquite, layout and sawing began last weekend. I began by using my baby band saw to cut out the arms, and sanded them on a sanding drum chucked in my drill press.
> ...


Hi Tex;

That's a nice looking project you've got going.

I made a bow saw a number of years ago when they were featured in a magazine. I have used it, but not so much anymore. (I keep forgetting I have it).

I started a second one with carved "handles" but never did get it done. Maybe seeing your's will give me some incentive.

Looking real good.

Lee


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *To Build a Bow Saw*
> 
> Before I can chronicle more of Moby Plank, which I'm itching to do, I need to get the mesquite legs and stretchers made. In order for me to complete the legs, which will be carved out of 5×5x 36 blocks of mesquite, I need a band saw much bigger than the little hobbiest one I have. I can't afford a band saw until the project is completed, and I get paid. Hence a conundrum.
> After pondering possible possible solutions, and my wife objecting to me selling the kids, I struck upon a Galoot-ish solution that delighted me; to Build a Bow Saw (with apologies to Jack London.) Having a good supply of walnut on hand, and not liking the brittleness of mesquite, layout and sawing began last weekend. I began by using my baby band saw to cut out the arms, and sanded them on a sanding drum chucked in my drill press.
> ...


Highland hardware has frame saw blades…wonder if they might work. Here is a link to the turbo 400, japanese style teeth and a wicked cool name…


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *To Build a Bow Saw*
> 
> Before I can chronicle more of Moby Plank, which I'm itching to do, I need to get the mesquite legs and stretchers made. In order for me to complete the legs, which will be carved out of 5×5x 36 blocks of mesquite, I need a band saw much bigger than the little hobbiest one I have. I can't afford a band saw until the project is completed, and I get paid. Hence a conundrum.
> After pondering possible possible solutions, and my wife objecting to me selling the kids, I struck upon a Galoot-ish solution that delighted me; to Build a Bow Saw (with apologies to Jack London.) Having a good supply of walnut on hand, and not liking the brittleness of mesquite, layout and sawing began last weekend. I began by using my baby band saw to cut out the arms, and sanded them on a sanding drum chucked in my drill press.
> ...


I'd like to see a picture of that bad boy!


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *To Build a Bow Saw*
> 
> Before I can chronicle more of Moby Plank, which I'm itching to do, I need to get the mesquite legs and stretchers made. In order for me to complete the legs, which will be carved out of 5×5x 36 blocks of mesquite, I need a band saw much bigger than the little hobbiest one I have. I can't afford a band saw until the project is completed, and I get paid. Hence a conundrum.
> After pondering possible possible solutions, and my wife objecting to me selling the kids, I struck upon a Galoot-ish solution that delighted me; to Build a Bow Saw (with apologies to Jack London.) Having a good supply of walnut on hand, and not liking the brittleness of mesquite, layout and sawing began last weekend. I began by using my baby band saw to cut out the arms, and sanded them on a sanding drum chucked in my drill press.
> ...


Went ahead and ordered the Gramercy blades and pins today. I feel like I'm selling out, because it isn't completely shop-made. I reckon it won't be my last, however.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *To Build a Bow Saw*
> 
> Before I can chronicle more of Moby Plank, which I'm itching to do, I need to get the mesquite legs and stretchers made. In order for me to complete the legs, which will be carved out of 5×5x 36 blocks of mesquite, I need a band saw much bigger than the little hobbiest one I have. I can't afford a band saw until the project is completed, and I get paid. Hence a conundrum.
> After pondering possible possible solutions, and my wife objecting to me selling the kids, I struck upon a Galoot-ish solution that delighted me; to Build a Bow Saw (with apologies to Jack London.) Having a good supply of walnut on hand, and not liking the brittleness of mesquite, layout and sawing began last weekend. I began by using my baby band saw to cut out the arms, and sanded them on a sanding drum chucked in my drill press.
> ...


I don't think your selling out. Sounds like your getting the kind of blade that might have been readilly available 75 years ago.

Then again, maybe you should consider firing up the furnace and forging your own blade LOL. Then you could be the galloot King!

I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Ric (Sep 29, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *To Build a Bow Saw*
> 
> Before I can chronicle more of Moby Plank, which I'm itching to do, I need to get the mesquite legs and stretchers made. In order for me to complete the legs, which will be carved out of 5×5x 36 blocks of mesquite, I need a band saw much bigger than the little hobbiest one I have. I can't afford a band saw until the project is completed, and I get paid. Hence a conundrum.
> After pondering possible possible solutions, and my wife objecting to me selling the kids, I struck upon a Galoot-ish solution that delighted me; to Build a Bow Saw (with apologies to Jack London.) Having a good supply of walnut on hand, and not liking the brittleness of mesquite, layout and sawing began last weekend. I began by using my baby band saw to cut out the arms, and sanded them on a sanding drum chucked in my drill press.
> ...


Another source for bow saw blades is band saw blades. Just buy the width and TPI and tooth pattern you want and cut to size. That way you can make a bow saw any size you like. You don't have to match its size to a predetermined length blade. That way you can build anything from a little coping saw to a two man pit saw.

You can also use finish nails cut to length for the pins.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

*Step 2: Redo step number 1*

Sort of.

Well, I went ahead and ordered the pin-handle-sawblade kit from Gramercy. I put the order in on Wednesday, the stuff was in my mailbox on Friday, and it came through via priority mail because I'm too cheap to have it overnighted. Now, I don't care who you are, that's fast. I didn't need the overnight service.

The pins are a nicely turned brass, and I epoxied them into the handles today. Until I have my lathe built, I'm going to call that one good. I would say that for where I'm at right now, that was money well spent.

I ran into a problem, however; the blade was about 1-1/2" shorter than what I had planned on. I had been roughly following plans that called for a longer blade, so I wound up keeping my original walnut cross-beam and making a second one out of cherry that will match the length, if not the aesthetics. Truth be told, cherry is my favorite wood anyway, so it's all good, and I'll have the ability to use a longer blade in the future. In the mean time, I'll be up and running whenever I get to town and find some braided fishing line. I'll post pictures when I get that far.

Time to go eat some humble pie now.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Step 2: Redo step number 1*
> 
> Sort of.
> 
> ...


Cool! I can hardly wait.

I'm taking LOML out for a 24th anniversary dinner so I'll take a look tomorrow.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

*Am I running out of projects?*

As of my last blog entry, I had received the hardware from Gramercy Tools, and I'm very satisfied with the quality of materials and service. The shorter blade necessitated a shorter stretcher, which I whipped out in a couple of hours from a scrap piece of cherry. Like many of my shop projects, the finished saw looks different from what I had visualized at the start of the project.










The pins that catch the blade simply epoxy into the handles, which are pre-drilled to the proper diameter. Once I completed the new stretcher (I kept the old one in deference to my Scottish heritage) and epoxied the handles, it was a simple matter of cutting and tapering the windlass stick. A couple of coats of Watco all the way around, a blob of packaging string my wife had on hand (I know, bottom-feeder,) and Bob's your uncle. The saw cuts more sweetly than any coping saw I've used, and has a lot more inertia besides.










So, now that I'm down to only two major projects (See Moby Plank and Treadle Lathe under this blog) I'm afraid that my MPD isn't being satiated. I wonder what's next?


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Am I running out of projects?*
> 
> As of my last blog entry, I had received the hardware from Gramercy Tools, and I'm very satisfied with the quality of materials and service. The shorter blade necessitated a shorter stretcher, which I whipped out in a couple of hours from a scrap piece of cherry. Like many of my shop projects, the finished saw looks different from what I had visualized at the start of the project.
> 
> ...


This is a nice looking saw. I've thought about making one of these, but I don't know if I would ever use it. Stuck on my Japanese saws. Guess I could just hang it on the wall. Thanks for the post.


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Am I running out of projects?*
> 
> As of my last blog entry, I had received the hardware from Gramercy Tools, and I'm very satisfied with the quality of materials and service. The shorter blade necessitated a shorter stretcher, which I whipped out in a couple of hours from a scrap piece of cherry. Like many of my shop projects, the finished saw looks different from what I had visualized at the start of the project.
> 
> ...


Great Work. Maybe I'll try this one day!!


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Am I running out of projects?*
> 
> As of my last blog entry, I had received the hardware from Gramercy Tools, and I'm very satisfied with the quality of materials and service. The shorter blade necessitated a shorter stretcher, which I whipped out in a couple of hours from a scrap piece of cherry. Like many of my shop projects, the finished saw looks different from what I had visualized at the start of the project.
> 
> ...


Nice work. Once you have all those hand made tools, you might want to think about making something for the house 

Tim, How do you cut curves with a Japanese saw?

"You can't wait for inspiration. You have to go after it with a club."
Jack


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Am I running out of projects?*
> 
> As of my last blog entry, I had received the hardware from Gramercy Tools, and I'm very satisfied with the quality of materials and service. The shorter blade necessitated a shorter stretcher, which I whipped out in a couple of hours from a scrap piece of cherry. Like many of my shop projects, the finished saw looks different from what I had visualized at the start of the project.
> 
> ...


Hi Tex;

Nice work here. The color choices, or should I say wood choices, are really nice.

You could make one of these with carved handles. I started one a while back, but never finished it.

As Tim mentioned, I too like the Japanese saws, but I did make a bow saw, without the carving, and it is hanging on the wall. I use it every once in a while.

I have a lot of some day projects to finish.

Nice post.

Lee


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Am I running out of projects?*
> 
> As of my last blog entry, I had received the hardware from Gramercy Tools, and I'm very satisfied with the quality of materials and service. The shorter blade necessitated a shorter stretcher, which I whipped out in a couple of hours from a scrap piece of cherry. Like many of my shop projects, the finished saw looks different from what I had visualized at the start of the project.
> 
> ...


Nice bow saw! Running out of projects? I think the world will run out of wood before I run out projects .

For handmade tool projects, I'm working on a panel gauge right now. Dorje and I were both working on the project, but both had a bad reaction to the Rosewood. I think we might need to find a different type of wood to use, so that we can finish up the project.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Am I running out of projects?*
> 
> As of my last blog entry, I had received the hardware from Gramercy Tools, and I'm very satisfied with the quality of materials and service. The shorter blade necessitated a shorter stretcher, which I whipped out in a couple of hours from a scrap piece of cherry. Like many of my shop projects, the finished saw looks different from what I had visualized at the start of the project.
> 
> ...


Very carefully, Scott. Actually, I didn't even notice the flavor of blade in this saw. Usually I see guys cutting dovetails with these. Now that opens up a whole new prospect, as long as I can turn the blade around and cut on the pull stroke.


----------



## Hersh (Mar 24, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Am I running out of projects?*
> 
> As of my last blog entry, I had received the hardware from Gramercy Tools, and I'm very satisfied with the quality of materials and service. The shorter blade necessitated a shorter stretcher, which I whipped out in a couple of hours from a scrap piece of cherry. Like many of my shop projects, the finished saw looks different from what I had visualized at the start of the project.
> 
> ...


Very nice job. I've been thinking about this project when I get my shop finished.


----------



## jeanmarc (Mar 23, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Am I running out of projects?*
> 
> As of my last blog entry, I had received the hardware from Gramercy Tools, and I'm very satisfied with the quality of materials and service. The shorter blade necessitated a shorter stretcher, which I whipped out in a couple of hours from a scrap piece of cherry. Like many of my shop projects, the finished saw looks different from what I had visualized at the start of the project.
> 
> ...


Nice work


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Am I running out of projects?*
> 
> As of my last blog entry, I had received the hardware from Gramercy Tools, and I'm very satisfied with the quality of materials and service. The shorter blade necessitated a shorter stretcher, which I whipped out in a couple of hours from a scrap piece of cherry. Like many of my shop projects, the finished saw looks different from what I had visualized at the start of the project.
> 
> ...


That's a beaut, Tex. I can see you banging out doves like Frank Klausz with that. There's a video out there were he swings one of those around like it grew out of his arm. Here's the link, from Popular Woodworking.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Am I running out of projects?*
> 
> As of my last blog entry, I had received the hardware from Gramercy Tools, and I'm very satisfied with the quality of materials and service. The shorter blade necessitated a shorter stretcher, which I whipped out in a couple of hours from a scrap piece of cherry. Like many of my shop projects, the finished saw looks different from what I had visualized at the start of the project.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your vote of confidence, Douglas… I need a trick blade like he has, and about three lifetimes of experience. And that Germanic accent… I sort of feel like I'm watching some Old Testament-type holy ritual which will only happen once in our lifetime so we should be glad we saw it when I watch "The Klaus." I feel a blog coming on…


----------

